# My local Rogers Wireless completely *#[email protected] up launch



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Although at first I wasn't going to get an iPhone with the crappy plans, I decided to take the plunge with the 6GB data plan. 

Okay, I know its opening day and there are some things out of Rogers control, but this was a complete screw up by my local Rogers. 

There are about 25 of us in line at 9:00, although they do not open the doors until 10 AM. Whatever. Oh, and even though I put my name on a phone, just in case, 3 weeks ago and was told I was #6 in line, there was no phone reserved. No call to me that they wouldn't be able to reserve a phone... whatever. 

A lady comes out and asks everyone, what size/colour phone they want. About 90% of people say they want a 16GB black iPhone. 

We wait around 2 hours. Then some guy comes out to tell us, they only had about 4 16GB Black phones and they are sold out, they only have 8GB phones left. 

*Why the @*$$# could they not tell us this bit of information 2 hours ago when they asked us all what phones we wanted!!!!!!*    The darn phones were in the store already... Can they not count?

So buddy just apologizes.. won't take anyone's name who waited 2 hours or anything. 

I totally understand if the problem was out of their control, but seriously. 

So alas, I walked away empty handed. No information on when they are getting more... just first come, first serve. 

     Man I hate Rogers.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

That's it exactly, Mr. Mayor. Totally unprepared for this launch, and totally uninterested in becoming prepared. That's what you call a RIM job.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Call CS


they still have white/black 16GB left


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

I blame Apple as well. They know this is a HOT device, and they should of send 5x the inventory out than what we have today.


----------



## petero1818 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Same experience but here is the solution*

I went to 2 stores this morning. I was number 8 in one line and number 9 in the other. One store had only 4 16 gig models, the other had only 2 (1 black/1 white). so I left. I finally got through to Rogers this morning by phone, waited like an hour on hold. I bought one over the phone. I was told it would ship in the next 2 days and since I am in Toronto I would have it likely by wednesday at latest. I asked her, are yo usure it is in stock? she said absolutely. The stores were sent limited stock by Apple. But Rogers was sent lots of inventory. Also, Visual Voice Mail is included in the Iphone Value Packs if you dont sign one of their crazy Iphone plans. so I got my normal voice plan, plus Iphone Value Pack, instead of my old value pack and the 6G data promotion. Assuming it shows up mid week, I will be happy.


----------



## krug1313 (Apr 27, 2007)

Our Rogers were handing out playing cards. I was handed an Ace (#1 in line) They only had 6 phones 2 being 16 gig 1 white 1 black. I had the choice but opted for the 8 gig. Itunes was not working so they sent me home after an hour of them trying and advised for me to try myself. I am letting it charge at the moment but will try right shortly.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

petero1818 said:


> I went to 2 stores this morning. I was number 8 in one line and number 9 in the other. One store had only 4 16 gig models, the other had only 2 (1 black/1 white). so I left. I finally got through to Rogers this morning by phone, waited like an hour on hold. I bought one over the phone. I was told it would ship in the next 2 days and since I am in Toronto I would have it likely by wednesday at latest. I asked her, are yo usure it is in stock? she said absolutely. The stores were sent limited stock by Apple. But Rogers was sent lots of inventory. Also, Visual Voice Mail is included in the Iphone Value Packs if you dont sign one of their crazy Iphone plans. so I got my normal voice plan, plus Iphone Value Pack, instead of my old value pack and the 6G data promotion. Assuming it shows up mid week, I will be happy.


Make sure to come back and let us know if this works out or not.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

My store was very good about it. They opened the door at 8:30 and took a number count of what they had in stock immediately. Those who were out of luck were told right away to go home. 

Although I was lucky to get one, I still don't have it in hand because Roger's system couldn't handle the load. I have to go back and get the 2 I ordered when the system comes back up. A PITA but what ya going to do?


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

Our store told us their stock as soon as we came in (6 iPhones) and the manager apologized saying she was not allowed to tell anyone their stock beforehand.

Some Rogers stores would tell you what they had and others said they weren't allowed, but would let you know when the stock runs out (thanks a lot!)

There were rumours going around that Apple was mad at Rogers for their totally unfair plans and diverted iPhones to europe. I didn't believe it then but now it doesn't seem too hard to believe.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

My son has been in-line here in Woodstock since 8 am. I spoke with him 30 minutes ago and they were finally processing his info. He did say that the activations were not going very smoothly at all.

He was number 11 in line at 8am. I am not sure how many people there were in total.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

First Canadian Place FIDO in Toronto had 1 White 16GB and 4 16GB Black iPhones. They also got 12 8 Gig ones. That's all. My friend left empty handed.  

I'm sitting here happily using my 2G iPhone


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I was at a Rogers dealer this morning (3rd in line showing up 20 minutes before they opened) and they weren't allowed to say how many of what they had in stock until an hour after they opened or something like that. It was very frustrating to say the least, my only condolence was as being in the first 3 I got the 3rd of 4 16GB iPhones - but it still took 2 hours to activate because of SalesCentral crashing and no one answering the freaking phone.

Not the salesperson fault but the server was overloaded... WAY overloaded.


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

I came back from three different Rogers locations here in Toronto empty handed. My observation is that Rogers was off guard with the high turnout.


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

I came back from three different Rogers locations here in Toronto empty handed. My observation is that Rogers was caught off guard this morning with the high turnout.


----------



## mac_man (Oct 14, 2005)

I too was disgusted by the way this entire launch was handled. It appears that most local Rogers dealers only had about a dozen iPhone's in total. I will be purchasing my iPhone at a later date when the launch rush has subsided. I think the biggest problem was that many of the Rogers stores are franchised which leaves large differences in the quality of service you will receive at one location verses another. I could tell that some stores were organized with staff and documentation and others there were just a crowd of people crowed around somewhat dazed and confused. On a footnote, has Rogers announced pricing for those not eligible for a HUP.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

i went to my local rogers this morning a few minutes b4 they opened, i was third in line, they had 2 16GB, 1 black and 1 white, and 4 8GB models. The two guys infront of me choice the 16GB ones so i was like fine i'll take the 8GB, then they guy who chose the black 16GB found out he couldnt get an iphone, i think he was trying to upgrade. So I ended up with a 16GB black iphone afterall. It took about an hour for them to get me all set up but they couldnt activate the phone of course just like everywhere. So i was sent home to do it myself, took me about an hour to get it activated and then another hour b4 I was able to register it with itunes and sync it all up with my macbook pro. Now I am sitting here enjoying my shiny new iPhone 3G!


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Was told last night over the phone by Rogers rep that I was eligible for iPhone hardware upgrade. The rep even switched me from my corporate voice plan to retail plan so I would get a better price as corporate right now is getting screwed on the pricing and eligibility. Went today to a Rogers' video store near my house that's a bit lesser known at 9:30am. Only about 5 people in line. The store was kind enough to let us know there were only 8 units (4 x 16gb and 4 x 8gb) there and she handed out a sign up sheet to assign the stock. I was the 6th on the list which was the last available 16GB (white). Got in the store at 10 am. Activation network was down. Store manager was kind enough to get us complimentary Tim's coffee and donuts to apologize for the network issues. Finally, 12:40pm, they got someone on the phone to do a manual activation. The idiot (with an attitude) on the phone said I was not eligible to buy an iPhone at any price until 2009. I told her about the rep yesterday. She said "that wasn't her who said it so she can't do anything". Even the Rogers' Video employee started getting angry with the activation rep on the phone because I waited for so long. I asked to escalate: the rep over the phone told me i would have to call in myself and wait a couple hours if not more to speak to someone. I was lost for words. Felt bad for the store employee as they tried and went home empty handed after waiting 3 hours. 

Got home ready to send an envelope with "deadly powdery stuff" to Ted Rogers for the BS I just dealt with, or at least verbalize it in such a way to someone high up over the phone. But decided to call my corporate rep first (private Rogers' dealer) to tell him what happened. He told me that Rogers' did not prepare their employees properly. The rep yesterday forgot to remove some kind of coding on my plan yesterday that would allow me to get the iPhone when she switched me from Corp to Retail. He was able to correct it himself. He has set aside an 8GB unit for me today and is hoping to get through to activation in order to activate it by end of day so I have it for the weekend. Or, he'll reserve me a 16gb next week.

To Apple: if in fact, this is the measly stock that you sent to Rogers' Outlets - BOOOO YOU! I know it got some negative press lately but 6-10 units in densely populated regions like Mississauga and GTA?!
To Ted Rogers: stop running your company like a used car dealership. I hate you! As soon as there is another GSM carrier in Canada - I'm gone (cancelled internet, wireless, cable and home phone)! You just can't be screwing people like this. Hand over you company to a board of directors and shareholders and hire some better operational management/executives.


----------



## murbers66 (Jul 10, 2008)

My rogers was good. I was 1 out of 2 in line. Small town Nova Scotia. As soon as i was getting hooked up more started to come. No itunes problem for activation right at 9am either. Everything is good, love the phone!


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> That's it exactly, Mr. Mayor. Totally unprepared for this launch, and totally uninterested in becoming prepared. That's what you call a RIM job.


lol that is the funniest line i've read in a long, long time.


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

Toronto: Dufferin Mall (Dufferin & Bloor).

I'm still trying to figure out what plan (if any) works for me. But, I was at the mall shopping for my daughter's birthday party and naturally inquired at Rogers, Fido, Wirelesswave and the Telephone booth - all stinking with iPhones.

The guy at the Roger's booth said "we won't run out - we're not allowed to," he went on to say "if the stock runs low here we're supposed to go get more from the store room."

I didn't inquire further and don't have any idea if it's 8gig or 16 but they seemed to be teaming with iPhones there...but don't buy them all up, at least not until after next week when I finally figure out which plan might work for my wife and I!


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

The Vancouver launch was a joke. Probably near 100 people lined up. There was no information at all, and when the doors opened, it took well over an hour just to activate the first few people. No one would say how many phones they had... just that 16GB was limited, and 95% of the people wanted this model. I finally gave up and left, and have now ordered through *611.


----------



## canamrotax (Jan 13, 2008)

*Red Deer Alberta gong show*

My sons and I lined up this morning in Red Deer, AB. We were about #12 in line. The staff came out and told all Rogers customers that they cannot upgrade this week, and handed a list around for them to put their names on. Then they told everyone there would be 13 of the 8GB iphones only, no 16GB this week. At that point, most of the line was gone. The rest of us filed in, filled out the activation forms, and waited. First the on-line activation system went down. Then the sales agents called in on the dealer number. That put them on hold for a long time. Then they had to be transferred to someone "authorized" to handle iphone activations. Then the call was hung up on by Rogers. After the third call in, and about 2 hours in store, they put stickies with our contact numbers on the iphones, and told us to go home, they would call us when they were activated. It is 1:16pm, still no call. 
Pretty much what we expected, Rogers is not known for customer service, or being "fast on their feet". I think I'll just keep my Blackberry on Telus. Let my sons be the guinea pigs...


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

I hit several stores at the mall in Kitchener this morning around 10.00. No one had a 16Gb. So I went over to Cambridge and tried there. At the 3rd store (Fido) they had just received a courier shipment - perfect timing! I was #6 in line at 10.30. Finally walked out of the place at 2.45 with my 16g black. They managed to activate 3 phones for new customers between 9.30 and 2.45. Unbelievable - the servers were so slow and had to be rebooted several times. I did the itune thing at home. One woman was there at 8.45 and was still there when I left - she was #2 in line - she was an existing customer and they were having lots of trouble with her upgrade. 3G sure is nice!


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm going to quote something i read.....

..."HAHA..people actually line up,... to get screwed by Rogers!!.....

flawed, but funny


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

It was so stupid to be lined up this morning. WTF. Played right into Rogers marketing game and media circus! It was so easy ordering over the phone, although the wait for an hour was annoying. In a week or so, I will be all good.


----------



## Drizzx (Jun 30, 2008)

Fido store her was a real joke too. The guy wouldn't tell us how much stock of what phones he had at all. He made everyone line up and only once he ran out of 16GB phones (3, 2 black, 1 white) did he tell people that he was out of 16Gb's. So people waited in like from 7:30 until 12:10 to find out he ran out of stock

The fiasco with their sales software going down really didn't help speed things along.

The worst part was the bait and switching that was occurring. When he finally got a hold of someone to process an order (as he still couldn't log in himself) they told him a few things that were not made known prior to launch, some of it true, some of it he phoned the Western Regional Fido manager to get confirmation of

1. If you want the 16GB at $299, you must buy at least the $35.00 voice package. 

2. The $20.00 feature package is not available unless you get an iPod specific plans. The $11.00 and $15.00 were available

3. Visual Voice mail is part of the $15.00 package. He received an e-mail just before they opened at 9:30 that stated that.

4. The sales rep he spoke to argued that the $50 difference in price was not a price reduction but a credit on your bill. While he still had not recevied confirmation of that by the time I left at noon, all the invoices the computer systems were printing still showed the price as $299.

Seems like there was a lot of last-minute bait-n-switch happening with Fido. No idea if Rogers was pulling the same crap.


----------



## CamCanola (Jan 26, 2004)

Rogers pulled all that crap and more...


----------



## Gene Rayburn (Jun 30, 2007)

viffer said:


> I hit several stores at the mall in Kitchener this morning around 10.00. No one had a 16Gb. So I went over to Cambridge and tried there. At the 3rd store (Fido) they had just received a courier shipment - perfect timing! I was #6 in line at 10.30. Finally walked out of the place at 2.45 with my 16g black. They managed to activate 3 phones for new customers between 9.30 and 2.45. Unbelievable - the servers were so slow and had to be rebooted several times. I did the itune thing at home. One woman was there at 8.45 and was still there when I left - she was #2 in line - she was an existing customer and they were having lots of trouble with her upgrade. 3G sure is nice!


This is almost exactly my experience as well. Arrived at my Rogers Wireless store at 9 and only got it at 2:00. Main issue was activation like everyone else but once the 2 staff members got through to Rogers head office again at 1 they fastracked. The store only had 6 total iPhones and I got the last one. While that meant I got the 8GB version, I can definitely live with that, plus after waiting 6 hours I was gonna leave with an iPhone.

Two things I've noticed: why is the weather icon in Fahrenheit? Also, when I had to register with iTunes it said my account was American and I was forced to choose a state and Zip code. Anyone else forced to do that? (I entered 90210)

PS: posted with my iPhone


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Well, my story ended happy... 

I left home to go to work. On the way, I was passing a Rogers Video store. Thought, what the heck... didnt' even know if they sold iPhones. 

There were only about 5 people in the store. I asked if they had any, and was told no. Just then, a courier came in with 2 boxes, and 1 was a 16GB Black iPhone. I kid you not.  

Still had to wait in line for 3 and a half hours or so to activate, but beside me sits my new activated iPhone. 

Just a little worried about my old number from Telus getting transferred. They told me it was eligible, but then on signup, said there was an error. They said they had to call, but of course that meant a several hour on hold message.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Congrats Mr. Mayor.

My daughter just came home from the local Rogers kiosk in a mall. No line up at 2:30 p.m. as she was the only customer. Got an 8G iPhone and they told her they would call her when it was activated and she could pick it up. They still had all kinds of 8G but no 16G, but told her another shipment would be in on Tuesday morning.

I guess there's not much demand for the iPhone in this city of 60,000.


----------



## mungono (Jul 4, 2008)

*Fido in Montreal*

Went to the Fido flagship on Sainte-Catherine W. in Montreal, was about 100th in line around half past six, an hour and a half before opening. There were about 250 people by opening time, another 100 on the other side of the street for the Rogers store. Rogers opened first, two people managed to get out with Iphones, then everything crashed. Basically nobody got out for about 45 minutes. Then some rep went down saying all the black 16 gigs were gone, still about 90 people ahead of me, I hopped on my bike and headed to another store on Sainte-Catherine E.

Only one other guy in line, really friendly, another few people showed up, store opened, the guy was really fantastic, took our names and numbers for the six 8GB Iphones he had in stock, told us he'd call us when the servers were up again. Had a little wander, headed down to the flagship out of curiosity, still total chaos. Around 5:00pm I got a call, he'd managed to get it going. Went to pick it up, set me up, kept my Urban 400 min / unlimited incoming voice plan, took a 30$/300meg data plan cause I'm planning to go WiFi only after I finish fooling around with it this month (30$ / 6GB is a 3 year contract with 100$ early termination penalty).

Working great! I am really happy to have it. Kind of silly spending 12 hours of my life waiting to get a phone, but what the heck, it was fun in its own weird way. Only problem is the App Store is down, guess that's the same bug as with the activation problem people are having. Probably get sorted when the big early excitement volume goes down a bit.

On the whole it was a total cock-up by Apple, Rogers, and Fido, but I guess that was to be expected.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

ehMax said:


> Although at first I wasn't going to get an iPhone with the crappy plans, I decided to take the plunge with the 6GB data plan.
> 
> Okay, I know its opening day and there are some things out of Rogers control, but this was a complete screw up by my local Rogers.
> 
> There are about 25 of us in line at 9:00, although they do not open the doors until 10 AM. Whatever. Oh, and even though I put my name on a phone, just in case, 3 weeks ago and was told I was #6 in line, there was no phone reserved.


Wow! Thy name is hypocrite!

I hope you can take a little knocking, because you definitely deserve this.

For the past few weeks you've been on the whole "Boycott Rogers" and "Don't Buy an iPhone on July 11" bandwagon. You even locked a thread I started when I told people to shutup with all the whining about the iPhone.

You've been incredibly anti-Rogers since the rate plans were announced.

Then you let us all know, not only where you lined up at 9am for a 10am opening on July 11, and not only where you placated by Roger's marketing attempts, but you actually had an iPhone on hold three weeks ago!

Definitely sounds hypocritical to me.


----------

